# altec lansing and static



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

i have altec lansing V4121 thati use to use with my desk top and now my laptop. No matter what it isuse with the sub has alot of static, which gets annoying unless i turn the volume up enough (but college dorm.. got into enough trouble)
the speakers have very clear sound, it is just the sub, which i try to move away from as much electrical stuff as i can but doesnt help.
Anyone have an idea how to make it clearer.

Also if i turn hem off or plug head phones into them the sub makes a popping sound but only if the bass is trned down too low.

sorry if this is the wrong section.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

sounds like the amp may be going bad or there's a short in the input feed. Are any of the wires chaffed? Also, how high do you have the sub volume and windows base volume cranked?

I have itunes all the way up, windows at 75%, and my logitech 530's at 15% with sub at 70% and it's a good listening volume, no crackles, pops, or whines.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well it is a common annonce with these speakers, i have applications at 100%, windows like 90%, and bass at half, same as trebble, but its just i have to keep the volume low. also i think it is fine when there is nothing hocked up to the speakers, but if i have anything conected, it will make that sound even if it is muted. All the wires are fine, nothing wrong like that, and it did it since day one, and i read reviews on it and they are all like that anyway so i doubt anything is going since too many cases and they do last, and hasnt got any worse in over the year i had it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if its a common issue they probably just didn't shield the sub or AC line or something to save a penny or two. 

also, balance out your volumes- yea, not haviong to turn the speakers very far for volume saves a little power, but the amp is probably screaming. Bump down your windows volume and bump the speakers up see if it changes any at all- with that high of an output (nearly full volume, 2 volts i think) it's harder for the amp to work with. It's like in a car audio system- if your gain isn't set right, the whole system will scream at you. You set the gain by putting the tuner at full volume and turning the amp gain up until it starts distorting then back it off (that way no matter how high it is, it'll never distort). It's the other way around with computers- you crank the speakers all the way up then start turning the window master up until it starts distorting- then your gain is set right and you set windows and forget, and do all adjusting through the speakers. While i doubt it will help any at all, for an audiophile it's not hard to do at all so it wont matter.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

i know the sub or some cables arent shielded, i hear my cell through it all the time if it is too close. 
and ok i will try that latter to see if it helps, thank you.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

well, i just happen to be playing around yesterday, and i notice that when i run the laptop just off the battery the sound goes away. so i am guessing it have to do with the wires since this doesn't happen with headphones. is there anyway to help fix this?


----------

